# [Worry or not] Guppy



## Bianco (Oct 14, 2012)

Just had the tank for a week with fresh water and left it for a week with the filter running.

Yesterday bought a goldfish and the guppy.

The goldfish seems fine swimming/eating/resting as for the guppy it stays at the top of the tank(but does not goes off the water line to gasp for air) and it always stays at the same position if it is not distracted. 

It is a 52lit= 14.5 gallon tank with a filter/heater/air pump including lightning. 

Here is a small video -->youtube.com/watch?v=pOSC2MoEZGc&feature=youtu.be

Also i noticed that when i feed them the goldfish sorts of push the guppy out and therefore i put food directly on the guppy (5 small pieces) and ate 3/5.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Right off, I can say you should have done some research first. A guppy and a goldfish can't coexist long in the same tank. A fancy, veiltail guppy needs warmth - 24-25 degrees celsius. A goldfish needs below 20.
That's a female guppy, and she's probably scared by the bareness of the aquarium and the size of the goldfish. She'll stay at the surface.
She is unlikely to survive in a tank with a goldfish. No tropical will. The temperatures are too different and a goldfish produces enormous amounts of waste. Goldies can tolerate levels of pollution that will kill tropicals, and they are pollution producing machines.


----------



## Bianco (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes i have done some research .

Ive been going for 2-4 hours watching and reading site after site for any suggestions and opinions from other users.

Then why did my local pet store sell them to me if he knows that i bought the tank from him + he personally said to start with them :/... anyway.

What kind of fish can i introduce inside the tank if i remove one of the species? 
Also, can 5-10 fish live together in a 52lit tank or will it cause problems?


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Bianco said:


> Yes i have done some research .
> 
> Ive been going for 2-4 hours watching and reading site after site for any suggestions and opinions from other users.
> 
> ...


Because some /most are only interested in a sale. If you know anyone with a Pond perhaps they would take the Goldfish, failing that IMP take the Goldfish back.
As you've only had the tank running for one week if you feel you must keep the Guppy I would add just one more guppy but, only one as your tank is so new, Are you doing water testing ie Ammonia, Nitrite etc. When fish are in the tank whilst cyling you need to test water.
What and will see Ammonia rise,then Nitrite.You will need to carry out a lot of water changes possibly daily when these kick in, though by the look of the video they may have already.
Yes the Guppy is just hanging there because it is stressed by the look of it being in with a Goldfish

What are your water readings at the moment?


----------



## Bianco (Oct 14, 2012)

goldie said:


> Because some /most are only interested in a sale. If you know anyone with a Pond perhaps they would take the Goldfish, failing that IMP take the Goldfish back.
> As you've only had the tank running for one week if you feel you must keep the Guppy I would add just one more guppy but, only one as your tank is so new, Are you doing water testing ie Ammonia, Nitrite etc. When fish are in the tank whilst cyling you need to test water.
> What and will see Ammonia rise,then Nitrite.You will need to carry out a lot of water changes possibly daily when these kick in, though by the look of the video they may have already.
> Yes the Guppy is just hanging there because it is stressed by the look of it being in with a Goldfish
> ...


Thanks for your prompt reply

Currently i have no means of equipment to check ammonia/nitrite and temperature.

What i did so far is fill in the aquarium 6th October, added Water Condition & Liquid Biological filter medium once. Removed/Refilled 5-7 liters every day for the past week and yesterday 13th October got a goldfish and a guppy. and so far fed them once yesterday 13th and this morning 14th. 

Can ornaments & 1 new guppy help each other so that they can live with a goldfish? if not i will return the goldfish for now and get 3 guppy in total. 


PS: Didnt understand this comment "You will need to carry out a lot of water changes possibly daily when these kick in, though by the look of the video they may have already."

Also, what items/things can i buy for the aquarium to check performance? and is there a website from where to buy ornaments and items?
Thanks,
Bianco


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

I have a couple of types of local fish stores. Two of them are independently operated stores where employees take written tests on fish for the first 2 months they work, with spot tests after shipments. They are provided with a decent library on fish, and are expected to read. I have seen employees there being shouted at by customers because they refused sales due to incompatability.
One of them prioritizes hiring university students in biology, as they find them easier to train. The other hires 'delinquent' kids and trains them, with a good success rate. Both prioritize the longterm, and are very successful.
There is a local chain that will sell anyone anything, no questions asked. They operate for a quick turnover and a quick buck. Their fish are slightly cheaper but often sick. The employees sell fish like they would sell coffee or burgers - no training in anything but sales. 
An hour from here, the corporate chain stores are established. They order the same fish every week, with no variety, and they change emplyees like I change socks. They'll sell oscars or dempsies for any sized tank, no problem. 

If you go into a store and see oscars, dempsies, bala sharks, snakeheads and especially pacus in tanks of less than 100 gallons, you have a dodgy low quality store. 

You hit a bad store.

I'd decide which way you want to go - tropical or coldwater. Then, go from there.


----------



## Bianco (Oct 14, 2012)

Hmm..Thanks for the advice.

I think it is better to first inspect what Local fish stores have and get in stock because i live on a small island and i think we only have a max of 5-7 shops.

Also, what is best for a beginner tropical or coldwater?


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Bianco said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply
> 
> Currently i have no means of equipment to check ammonia/nitrite and temperature.
> 
> ...


Bianco, what i meant was to me the tank looked cloudy so going on that plus it being new there would be Ammonia present. Somewhere on here there is a Nitrogen Cycle Link but, i can't find it to put it on here for you to read, Perhaps someone else will.

Firstly if you are going on the route of three Guppy's, just my opinion but I would go for three females at the moment so no chasing
I've not done a 'fish in' cycle but this is what I would do and get.

1. A tank Thermometer is a must, Guppy's about 77-78F

2. API water test kit 
3. Substrate (Aquarium gravel /sand) I would rinse thouroughly untill water clear)
4.Few decent size rocks & smaller ones as well
5. For now I would throw in articificial plants to make fish feel more secure
6. I would'nt touch the Filter at all while the Tank is cycling
7.Airstone
8.Seachem Prime(water conditioner) 


Some of these things you most likely can get at your store but 'if' you go for this water conditioner just google 'Seachem Prime' and you can buy it on line

If you decide on some Artificial Plants for speed Amazon I see are very reasonable if you don't see what you want locally

Type in Google, then Amazon if that's what you decide.I may have left something out but perhaps someone will add if i have, also maybe find the 'Fish in cycle' for you.
You will need to keep the Ammonia in check with water changes . This also applies when it then carries on to high Nitrites.


----------



## Bianco (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for your patience and help.

Oh i thought it is clear ^^ 


1. A tank Thermometer is a must, Guppy's about 77-78F - Will be tomorrow
2. API water test kit - Will be tomorrow
3. Substrate (Aquarium gravel /sand) I would rinse thouroughly untill water clear) - Already Done
4.Few decent size rocks & smaller ones as well Ordered some from the local shop. Will get from my friends aquarium. 
5. For now I would throw in articificial plants to make fish feel more secureOrdered some from the local shop. Will get from my friends aquarium. 
6. I would'nt touch the Filter at all while the Tank is cycling The filter is always on
7.Airstone Isnt airpump sufficient?
8.Seachem Prime(water conditioner) Already got one http://ourpets.co.za/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/Sera-Aquatan-100ml.jpg


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Yea Bianco it does look clear on that one ,I was looking at the video you put up,also yes now there looks plenty of air.
btw when I said about not touching the filter i didn't think you would turn it off at all, i meant not to touch the media inside,to just leave it to mature
Good luck


----------



## Bianco (Oct 14, 2012)

goldie said:


> Yea Bianco it does look clear on that one ,I was looking at the video you put up,also yes now there looks plenty of air.
> btw when I said about not touching the filter i didn't think you would turn it off at all, i meant not to touch the media inside,to just leave it to mature
> Good luck




Oh ok thanks  btw the guppy is at the top right near the filter if u can manage to see it:/ behind the air pump.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Yea I can see her ,she'll probably come out in the open when she has another of her own kind in there plus the plants,then she should feel more secure.Hope all goes well


----------



## Bianco (Oct 14, 2012)

Good afternoon  

Just removed the goldfish in a smaller tank that is going to be kept alone.

Currently have 4 guppyies 2 males and 2 females and bought some artificial plants and are socked in water and conditioner....

Will send a photo later on ^^

EDIT:
Is is bad to switch off the light at night?


----------



## Bianco (Oct 14, 2012)

Small bump and a new question

I got 1-2 weeks to wait for the breeding net and i figured out my guppies are already pregnant and this morning found 3 baby guppies... is it bad to catch them a put them on a small plastic box at the top of the tank floating around with needle size holes?


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it. Guppies will drop fry every 3-5 weeks. Your tank will be overstocked in no time if you keep every fry. You do need to add lots of hiding places for the fry and adults to. Plants, decorations. Let your imagination go............


----------



## Bianco (Oct 14, 2012)

how many fry's will each guppy do?


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Guppies will give you from 20-40 fry every few weeks. They are cannibalistic, so that can save you. With mine, 2 or 3 survive each drop, and the population builds up slowly. I get them to friends when they get colour, and all is well.

If you try to save them all, you end up with hundreds, and have nowhere to raise them.


----------



## Bianco (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks, than if i get overpopulated ill just donate them to the shop because i dont have friends that need any..


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Bianco said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> Just removed the goldfish in a smaller tank that is going to be kept alone.
> 
> ...


Hello Bianco
Iv'e only just noticed you asking about the light at night? No it's not bad to switch the light off at night ,it.s ages since i had guppy's but.i use to turn their light off for about fourteen hours as i do now with all my tanks.

btw when you have time would love to see another pic of your tank with the decor in. I just looked again and really like the dark substrate with the plain blue backdrop. I imagine it shows your fish & plants up very well


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Bianco said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> Just removed the goldfish in a smaller tank that is going to be kept alone.
> 
> ...


Oh. I meant to ask Bianco, how's your Goldfish


----------



## Bianco (Oct 14, 2012)

Heyyy thanks for asking about my tank 

Currently i do not have alot of decor inside it as it is a new tank and didnt want to over do it. Also I got some ordered ornaments but they will arrive next week

in the mean time the goldfish is in a 11 gallon tank alone (not heater/filter) changing the water every 3 days.

http://imageshack.us/a/img822/8038/20121015173153.jpg

I have already decided to rearrange the back photo as it is not properly stuck & remove the filter& heater to put the air bubble pipe behind it (there is a small gap)

This will be done next week after refilling.


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello again Bianco
Just my opinion but your goldfish really needs a filter even though you said you're replacing water

The bigger tank. When you say 'refilling' do you mean a water change as in partial change & how are the readings Ammonia etc?

The tank to me looks very pretty & will look even better when there's more greenery in there. The colour combination of the dark substrate, blue backdrop,white rock really appeals to me & I see now your original mummy guppy looks much happier:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Bianco (Oct 14, 2012)

goldie said:


> Hello again Bianco
> Just my opinion but your goldfish really needs a filter even though you said you're replacing water
> 
> The bigger tank. When you say 'refilling' do you mean a water change as in partial change & how are the readings Ammonia etc?
> ...


Currently do not have a testing kit..

When i say refill i do around 30-50% remove and re-add.


----------



## Bianco (Oct 14, 2012)

Are there any good website to sell ornaments that deliver to europe


----------



## goldie (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello Bianco, Here's a link for Amazon

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...34C4BQ&usg=AFQjCNFsMQqmiYEP6reOV8o1bSlfk_UbLg

I usually shop on this site, loads of choice and the bonus is not expensive


----------

